# Phil Heath - Ultra Crave - 2013



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Phil heath is a unit to build an olympia wining physique in you 20's. most BB's are late 30's when they have won it he will be another dorian yates or at least coleman. he is gonna dominate for the next decade. what about the guy who got second from 12th in 2011 jay cutler has 2 maybe 3 more years di say hes 40 now isnt he?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You cnut! I just got back from the gym and now wanna get back in there lol!

Heavy music track too!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

great vid and just the motivation i was looking for to get back back in the gym monday after the christmas new year lay off


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Does make your heart pound,

giving your the push to do more.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

He is a fcukin legend!!!

Awesomeeee!

Its the lifestyle; i would love that fulltime lifestyle; sponsors paying me so i can pay bills etc and drive a bentley plus look like that...

He must get loadsa pu55y!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> He is a fcukin legend!!!
> 
> Awesomeeee!
> 
> ...


That bird on his arm is his mrs I think, seen her with him before. She's fcuking amazing!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

im off to the gym now..............good watch that


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

just as i was about to order a pizza.....


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

What a video!

On another note, I know he is absoloutley massive but who is there that's actually bigger than him? Obviously there must be some people in the world so has anyone got any names of some mass monsters I can give a quick google while I sit here in the bath?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome video, be a great year for bodybuilding with Kai pushing so hard and Cutler back in the mix!


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Amazin video that! Wanna go the gym now!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Dangerous20 said:


> What a video!
> 
> On another note, I know he is absoloutley massive but who is there that's actually bigger than him? Obviously there must be some people in the world so has anyone got any names of some mass monsters I can give a quick google while I sit here in the bath?


your googling pics of big dudes whilst laying in the bath?


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Dangerous20 said:


> What a video!
> 
> On another note, I know he is absoloutley massive but who is there that's actually bigger than him? Obviously there must be some people in the world so has anyone got any names of some mass monsters I can give a quick google while I sit here in the bath?


Markus Ruhl!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Sick vid and sick song! phil is a true champ. This is probs my fave pic shows how big his arms really are!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Sub for later


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

tom17 said:


> Markus Ruhl!


X2!!!!!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Kai greene vid by the same guy, also very good:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wonder does Phil take nearly 6 gr of gear a week :whistling:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> I wonder does Phil take nearly 6 gr of gear a week :whistling:


Course he does,all BSI too :tongue:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

doesn't look a bad life does it!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> I wonder does Phil take nearly 6 gr of gear a week :whistling:


oh god take cover! :lol: so true!

Thing is even if he admitted it, people are still going to argue and disagree. like the dorian video a few weeks ago, he said how much he took, but all that happened was the people that thought he took more said he was lyling, and the people that say its genetics said i told you so! just goes round and round! even when it comes out of the guys mouth himself!

Thing is people are going to believe what they want to believe, they have already made up their minds, so no matter what new evidence or interview comes out it wont change a thing!

Springs to mind!


----------



## shane87 (May 25, 2009)

Great vid and defo going be mr Olympia for some time yet.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Vid not working for me any other links to the Phil Heath vid. Thanks guys


----------

